# [Wahl Mai 2010] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche Partei würdest du wählen?

Übersicht der letzten Monate:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herethic (6. Mai 2010)

[x]SPD

Auch wenn laut Wahl-o-Maht die Piraten,die Linke und die Grünen eher zu mir passen.


----------



## ShortyLimits (7. Mai 2010)

*Enthaltung*/gehe nicht wählen


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei

Daran wird sich so schnell auch nix ändern....


----------



## MomentInTime (7. Mai 2010)

Selbstredend:

Piratenpartei [X]

Und so wird auch am Sonntag gewählt.


----------



## heizungsrohr (7. Mai 2010)

Ich würdse zwar nich wählen, aber eig. hoff ich, dass die Piraten ins Parlament einziehen. Wir ham zwar momentan ganz andere Probleme als Datenschutz usw. Aber vlt. lässt sich dadurch an Lobbyismus und direkte Demokratie was drehen.


----------



## ole88 (7. Mai 2010)

ich würde gar nich mehr wählen ich würde die komplette regierung und alle parteien in die wüste schicken und ein neues system erschaffen, keinen bock mehr wir bürger können so auf legalem weg eh nix verändern


----------



## Nuklon (8. Mai 2010)

Interessant die Statistik der letzten Monate.  
Die SPD kommt zurück, die Linken verlieren, die Zahl der Teilnehmer steigt wieder...
Was unerklärlich ist: Die Grünen verlieren kurz vor der Wahl Prozente, in Realumfragen wie hier. (Angst vor Koalition mit Schwarz?)
Das die CDU und FDP sowenig Rückhalt hier hat, freut mich persönlich, macht mir aber auch ein bisschen Angst, da sie den Kontakt zur Bevölkerung zumindest für dieses Forum völlig verloren hat. Wen das stört, der schaue mal nach Berlin, wer da zur Zeit regiert.


----------



## >ExX< (8. Mai 2010)

Bis jetzt hat es irgendwie keine Partei geschafft ihre Versprechen einzuhalten (CDU/FDP mit Steuersenkung)

[x] Piratenpartei


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Interessant die Statistik der letzten Monate.
> Die SPD kommt zurück, die Linken verlieren, die Zahl der Teilnehmer steigt wieder...
> Was unerklärlich ist: Die Grünen verlieren kurz vor der Wahl Prozente, in Realumfragen wie hier. (Angst vor Koalition mit Schwarz?)
> Das die CDU und FDP sowenig Rückhalt hier hat, freut mich persönlich, macht mir aber auch ein bisschen Angst, da sie den Kontakt zur Bevölkerung zumindest für dieses Forum völlig verloren hat. Wen das stört, der schaue mal nach Berlin, wer da zur Zeit regiert.



Juhu, jemand, der das Diagramm versteht 

Ich weiß nicht, ob das zwangsläufig was mit der NRW-Wahl zu tun hat - es ist schließlich eine bundesweite Umfrage. Der Anteil der Linken scheint aber tatsächlich negativ mit der Wahlbeteiligung zu korrelieren - imho ein Hinweis darauf, dass die Linkenwähler mehr an Politik interessiert sind und deswegen regelmäßig an der Wahl teilnehmen, wärend die anderen Partei auch Gelegenheitswähler anziehen und somit mehr von den unregelmäßig abstimmenden Leuten profitieren. Die SPD ist seinerzeit wegen den Internetsperren eingebrochen, langsam gerät das aber in Vergessenheit -> Forumsspezifisches Artefakt. Bleiben die Grünen - die sind in absoluten Zahlen mitlerweile auch recht konstant (Seit Dezember: 11 16 14 12 15)


----------



## herethic (8. Mai 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Partei die den Wettbewerb förden will?

@Topic
Vermutlich haben die Linke weniger Stimmen wegen Lafontains Rücktritt und vielleicht auch wegen dem Auftritt im Bundestag( YouTube - LINKE protestiert im Bundestag gegen Afghanistaneinsatz... und wird rausgeschmissen ).Auch gibt es immer mehr Anti-Links Propagnda z.B. bei der Wahlwerbung der FDP.Allerdings müssten sie eigentlich Stimmen gewinnen,weil immer mehr Menschen gegen den Afghanistanseinsatz sind und die Linke die einzige Partei ist die sofort aus Afghanistan abziehen will.

Die SPD gewinnt wohl wieder Punkte,weil die Menschen mit Schwarz-Gelb unzufrieden sind.Diese Regierung ist,wie Schwarz-Rot,imho zu vergleichen mit der Breschnew-Doktrin.Stagnation pur!


----------



## Riot_deluxe (9. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> @Topic
> Vermutlich haben die Linke weniger Stimmen wegen Lafontains Rücktritt und
> vielleicht auch wegen dem Auftritt im Bundestag( YouTube - LINKE protestiert im Bundestag gegen Afghanistaneinsatz... und wird rausgeschmissen ).



Das sehe ich anders, ich glaube dieser Auftritt hat gerade bei ihren WählerInnen für Zustimmung gesorgt. Bei Lafontain stimme ich dir zu, allerdings gibt es auch andere charismatische Führungsfiguren bei der Linken, z.b. Sahrah Wagenknecht, hier eine aktuelle Rede im Bundestag von ihr zu Griechenland-Debatte:

YouTube - Sahra Wagenknecht, DIE LINKE: »Sie sind zu feige, sich mit den Wirtschaftsmächtigen anzulegen«

Sehr interessant!


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (9. Mai 2010)

So, komm grad vom Wahllokal (das Praktischerweise direkt hinterm haus liegt) und da herrscht gähnende leere... Erst nicht wählen gehen/oder die falschen Parteien wählen, und dann nachher wieder rummeckern und winseln wenn's einem (finanziell noch) schlechter geht! Tja, so sind die Deutschen...

Übrigens : 2x [X] Piratenpartei

Wer CDU/CSU, FDP, SPD, Linke, und/oder Grüne wählt, braucht sich später nicht zu beschweren wenn's mit Deutschland noch weiter bergab geht.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Mai 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> , allerdings gibt es auch andere charismatische Führungsfiguren bei der Linken, z.b. Sahrah Wagenknecht, hier eine aktuelle Rede im Bundestag von ihr zu Griechenland-Debatte:



Eine Frau Wagenknecht mag charismatisch sein (für ideelle Sympathisanten) , doch sind ihre gesellschaftlichen Vorstellungen näher an Stalin, als am GG und genau das macht sie gefährlich, sowohl für ihre Partei, als auch (falls sie jemals in öffentliche Ämter gelangen sollte) für Deutschland.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (9. Mai 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Eine Frau Wagenknecht mag charismatisch sein (für ideelle Sympathisanten) , doch sind ihre gesellschaftlichen Vorstellungen näher an Stalin, als am GG und genau das macht sie gefährlich, sowohl für ihre Partei, als auch (falls sie jemals in öffentliche Ämter gelangen sollte) für Deutschland.



Also ich habe jetzt ein wenig gegoogelt und habe einige Berichte gefunden die ihr das vorwerfen/unterstellen, allerdings habe ich auch Berichte darüber gefunden, dass sich Frau Wagenknecht an Gedenken für die Opfer des Stalinismus beteiligt, was den Vorwürfen/Unterstellungen wiederum total widerspricht.

Hast du Belege dafür, dass sich ihre Vorstellungen näher an einem Massenmörder wie Stalin befinden als an dem GG?


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Mai 2010)

Ich berufe mich auf Wikipedia und die dort genannten Quellen/Fußnoten:

Sahra Wagenknecht ? Wikipedia



> Aufgrund ihres Aufsatzes in den Weißenseer Blättern wurde ihr zudem damals eine positive Haltung zum Stalinismus  vorgeworfen. Der Bundesvorstand der PDS erklärte, die Positionen von Wagenknecht seien „...unvereinbar (...) mit den politischen und programmatischen Positionen der Partei seit dem außerordentlichen Parteitag im Dezember 1989. Der Parteivorstand sieht in den von Sahra Wagenknecht in ihrem Artikel geäußerten Positionen eine positive Haltung zum Stalinismusmodell.“[12]  Gemeinsam mit anderen Mitgliedern der Kommunistischen Plattform sprach sich Wagenknecht zudem in einer Stellungnahme gegen ein allgemeines Gedenken für alle Opfer des Stalinismus  aus, da sich unter diesen auch Faschisten befunden hätten, drückte aber ihr Mitgefühl mit den unschuldigen Toten aus.[13]  Ihre Haltung zum Stalinismus wurde innerhalb der Linkspartei teilweise als zu unkritisch empfunden und unter anderem von Gregor Gysi [14]  und dem Bundestagsabgeordneten Michael Leutert kritisiert. Letzterer sprach sich gegen ihre Kandidatur als stellvertretende Parteichefin aus, weil sie sich zu wenig vom Stalinismus distanziere.[15]


----------



## Riot_deluxe (9. Mai 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich berufe mich auf Wikipedia und die dort genannten Quellen/Fußnoten:
> 
> Sahra Wagenknecht ? Wikipedia



Okay, danke für den Verweis, allerdings lese ich daraus nur, dass sie sich nicht *genug/eindeutig* vom Stalinismus distanziert, aber sie distanziert sich. Sie gedenkt den Opfern des Stalinismus, klammert dabei aber die Faschisten aus...

Wenn ich sie das nächste mal bei einer Demonstration in Berlin sehe, frage ich sie mal selbst. Habe schon zweimal mit der Frau gesprochen -allerdings nicht zu der Thematik- und muss sagen, dass sie wirklich eine charismatische Person ist welche unter die Menschen geht und sich auch nicht scheut sich kritischen Fragen zu stellen...


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Mai 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Okay, danke für den Verweis, allerdings lese ich daraus nur, dass sie sich nicht *genug/eindeutig* vom Stalinismus distanziert, aber sie distanziert sich.



Es ist ja nicht nur die geringe Distanz zum Stalinismus, sondern auch die ungenügende Nähe zum GG, was noch viel schlimmer ist. Ihre ruhende (*aber nicht beendete*) Mitgliedschaft in der Kommunistischen Plattform zeugt von der fehlenden Korrelation zum GG. Das ist ein absolutes No-Go für ein Bundestagsmandat. 

Dummerweise sind das nicht die Themen, die (bestimmte bis einige, aber nicht alle) Links-Partei Wähler interessieren und auch nicht angesprochen werden. Das soll kein Plädoyer gegen die Links-Partei werden, aber man sollte sich im Vorfeld informieren, dass man nicht nur eine Partei und ihr Wahlprogramm wählt, sondern und in erster Linie, die Leute, die die diese Partei prägen und führen und am Ende die eigenen (man darf jetzt interpretieren ob damit die Wähler oder der/die Gewählte gemeint sind) Interessen im BT/BR vertreten.


----------



## herethic (9. Mai 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich Gesetze,wo und wieviel Wahlwerbung eine Partei machen kann?Oder ob eine Partei mehr Werbung machen kann als eine andere?


----------



## Riot_deluxe (9. Mai 2010)

@Pockerclock

Ich kann deine Argumentation ja bis zu einem gewissen Punkt nachvollziehen, bitte belege mir aber auch die "ungenügende Nähe zum GG", das kann ich nämlich nicht nachvollziehen.

Wenn ich sehe, welche von den regierenden Koalitionen in den letzten 10 Jahren GG- und V-Änderungen vom BVG als rechtswidrig geurteilt wurden, läuft es bei denen mit der Nähe zum GG und der Verfassung auch nicht besser. Ganz zu Schweigen von dem Eid vor Amtsantritt "Dem Wohle des Volkes zu dienen und alles Übel von ihm abzuwenden..."

Ich hoffe einfach, dass die Linke einmal die Chance bekommt zu zeigen ob sie es besser macht, davon bin ich bis jetzt auch noch nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Mai 2010)

Ich denke die ungenügende Nähe kristallisiert sich aus der Kommunistischen Doktrin und Dogmatik, die dem Grundgedanken des GG vollkommen entgegen wirkt. Nicht umsonst sind gewisse kommunistische Parteien in der Vergangenheit verboten worden, da diese verfassungsfeindlich waren. 

Frau Wagenknecht ist aber eben dieser Doktrin sehr zugetan. Das ist problematisch, was sie durch die ruhende Mitgliedschaft sogar selbst erkannt hat. Eine ruhende Mitgliedschaft bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass sie dem Dogma entsagt hat. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ein Austritt hätte selbst mich eher überzeugt als ein temporäres Ruhen, aber so bleiben die Zweifel.

Die Gesetze, die du ansprichst und vom BVerfG beanstandet wurden, sind rein formell rechtswidrig und nur im weiteren Sinne gegen Grundgedanken und Dogma des GG gewesen. Sie waren aber nie verfassungs*feindlich*. Das ist ein Unterschied, der differenziert betrachtet werden muss!


----------



## Riot_deluxe (9. Mai 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich denke die ungenügende Nähe kristallisiert sich aus der Kommunistischen Doktrin und Dogmatik, die dem Grundgedanken des GG vollkommen entgegen wirkt. Nicht umsonst sind gewisse kommunistische Parteien in der Vergangenheit verboten worden, da diese verfassungsfeindlich waren.
> 
> Frau Wagenknecht ist aber eben dieser Doktrin sehr zugetan. Das ist problematisch, was sie durch die ruhende Mitgliedschaft sogar selbst erkannt hat. Eine ruhende Mitgliedschaft bedeutet aber noch lange nicht, dass sie dem Dogma entsagt hat. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ein Austritt hätte selbst mich eher überzeugt als ein temporäres Ruhen, aber so bleiben die Zweifel.



Nun, wie aber auch aus dem von dir verlinkten/zitierten Text ersichtlich ist, distanziert sich die Mehrheit der ehemaligen PDS von Wagenknecht und Co. Ansichten, gestehen sie diesen aber auch zu, da sie eine basis-demokratische Partei sind, bzw. waren. Mittlerweile diskutieren wir aber auch gar nicht mehr über die PDS sondern über Die LINKE, eine Fusion aus PDS und namhaften SPDlern, die für mich glaubhaft für Menschenrechte und Basisdemokratie eintreten und nicht irgend eine stalinistische Sch**** wollen...



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Die Gesetze, die du ansprichst und vom BVerfG beanstandet wurden, sind rein formell rechtswidrig und nur im weiteren Sinne gegen Grundgedanken und Dogma des GG gewesen. Sie waren aber nie verfassungs*feindlich*. Das ist ein Unterschied, der differenziert betrachtet werden muss!



Ich habe auch nichts von "verfassungsfeindlich" gesagt, sondern nur, dass es bei den Etablierten auch nicht immer so dicke ist mit der Nähe zum GG...


----------



## Nomad (9. Mai 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei

Die anderen halten ihre Versprechen eh nicht, die vll. Man muss ihnen ne Chance geben


----------



## Aequitas (9. Mai 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> [x] Piratenpartei
> 
> Die anderen halten ihre Versprechen eh nicht, die vll. Man muss ihnen ne Chance geben



[x] Piratenpartei​


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Partei die den Wettbewerb förden will?



Die FDP redet zumindest immer von mehr Wettbewerb. Manchmal hat man aber den Eindruck, sie würde sich eher für mehr Wettberwerbsvorteile bestimmter Gruppen einsetzen.




> Die SPD gewinnt wohl wieder Punkte,weil die Menschen mit Schwarz-Gelb unzufrieden sind.Diese Regierung ist,wie Schwarz-Rot,imho zu vergleichen mit der Breschnew-Doktrin.Stagnation pur!



Wenn man ein bißchen genauer hinguckt, ist das nicht mehr ganz haltbar. Schwarz-Rot war echte Stagnation, Schwarz-Gelb dagegen setzt einige weniger populäre Maßnahmen im Verborgenen durch, wärend große Themen tot diskutiert werden. Sei es die Zerschlagung der deutschen Solarindustrie, der Bau von Atomkraftwerken in südamerikanischen Erdbeebengebieten oder die Abschaffung von Ausgleichsflächen für Bauprojekte. Von dem Geschenk an den DEHOGA sollte eigentlich jeder was mitbekommen haben. (in der Praxis übrigens auch ein Segen für Verwaltungskräfte: Wärend alle vom Bürokratieabbau redet, sorgt die FDP dafür, dass diverse Ausgaben einer Dienstreise extra abgerechnet werden müssen. Das sichert Arbeitsplätze!  )




Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Okay, danke für den Verweis, allerdings lese ich daraus nur, dass sie sich nicht *genug/eindeutig* vom Stalinismus distanziert, aber sie distanziert sich. Sie gedenkt den Opfern des Stalinismus, klammert dabei aber die Faschisten aus...



Sie redet von "Unschuldigen", ohne zu definieren, wen sie als unschuldig betrachtet.

Um aber mal aus dem (bei Wiki falsch verlinkten) Text zu zitieren:



> We are deeply moved by the innocent dead and repressed under Stalin. We honour especially the socialists and Communists who fell victim in the Stalin era to arbitrariness and crime. But we say it in all openness and this not for the first time: A stone that quite generally reminds us of all, who found their death under Stalin or served sentences, to us is unacceptable. Because among them, there were not least and not too few fascists. The same way, it is unacceptable that every real or imaginary injustice committed in the GDR is being stylised into a Stalinist crime. The memorial stone „To the victims of Stalinism“ honours every Nazi murderer and also any one who as opponent of the GDR got into conflict with its laws.



Das lässt nicht nur die Möglichkeit offen, dass sie die Definition von "Unschuldiger" an der Gesetzen Stalins festmacht (also nur denjenigen gedenken möchte, die auch nach damaligem Verständniss Opfer eines Justizfehlers wurden) und somit all die offiziell unterdrückten Opfer nicht gedenkenswürdig findet, sondern es werden sogar explizit Opfer der DDR-Rechtssprechung mit Nazis auf eine Stufe gesetzt. Das würde z.B. politisch zu aktive Oppositionelle oder Mauertote einschließen. (Die Mauer sieht sie ja sowieso als "notwendig" an.)





thrian schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Gesetze,wo und wieviel Wahlwerbung eine Partei machen kann?Oder ob eine Partei mehr Werbung machen kann als eine andere?



Ich wüsste nicht, dass es da etwas gibt. Es gibt nur ein Mindestmaß an Unterstützung und öffentlich-rechtlicher Sendezeit, auf dass die Parteien ein Anrecht haben. Darüber hinaus dürfen sie machen, was sie wollen, solange sie das nötige Kleingeld haben.


----------



## Bärenmarke (10. Mai 2010)

[X] Wahlzettel in die Urne schmeiß 

Was meint ihr den, wird es in NRW auf eine große Koalition herauslaufen?

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## herethic (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bin einfach nur Froh das die CDU so abgekackt hat 

Kann ich mir doch noch Hoffnungen machen keine Studiengebühren zu zahlen

Auch wenn sie immer noch stärkste Partei ist.

Rot-Schwarz wird es sicher nicht geben

Und Schwarz-Gelb zusammen bekommen nicht die Mehrheit genauso wie Schwarz-Grün,rot-Grün und rot-Rot

Ich hoffe auf Rot-Rot-Grün.Ampel-Koalition oder Rot-Rot-Gelb geht auch noch gradeso

Ich hoffe blos das es nicht Schwarz-Gelb-Grün wird 

Die SPD bzw. eher Hanelore Kraft haben ja gesagt das sie nicht mehr linken zusammenarbeiten will,mal sehen was draus wird.


----------



## Arctosa (10. Mai 2010)

Beschäftige mich zurzeit nicht so sehr mit Politik, aber bevor ich gar nicht wählen gehen würde nehm ich [X] Die Grünen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mal gespannt...

Die Grünen wollen kein Jamaika, die FDP keine Ampel, die SPD will sich nicht zur Linken bekennen und von großer Koalition hat eigentlich jeder die Schnauze voll.
Mein Tipp:
1. rot-grüne Minderheit mit dunkelroter Duldung
2. doch große Koalition
3. Ampel
4. Jamaika

Mal gucken, wie lange sich derartige Spielchen noch wiederholen müssen, bis die Parteien anfangen, sich endlich auf Inhalte zu konzentrieren und auch ihre Koalitionsverhandlungen nach diesen zu führen...


----------



## Icejester (10. Mai 2010)

Schadensbegrenzung kann in der Konstellation eigentlich nur mit einer großen Koalition betrieben werden.

Rot-grün läuft in NRW wohl kaum, wenn die Grünen sich nicht von ihrem geplanten Abschied von der Kohle verabschieden. Die SPD kann ihre Stammwähler aus den Kohlerevieren nicht so vor den Kopf stoßen, oder sie verliert die letzten Getreuen. Abgesehen davon fehlt rot-grün mit 90 Sitzen ein Sitz zur Mehrheit.

Schwarz-gelb kann mit 80 Sitzen eh nichts reißen.

Rot-rot-grün geht aus den oben genannten Gründen ebensowenig.

Rot-rot käme nur auf 78 Sitze und hätte den gesamten Rest des Landtages gegen sich.

Schwarz-grün geht auch nicht mehr, obwohl es gestern Abend eine zeitlang ja mal so aussah.

Alle anderen Kombinationen scheiden aus, weil sich die FDP glasklar zur CDU bekannt hat.

Bleibt die Frage: Wer wird in einer großen Koalition MP? Dieses Schreckgespenst von der SPD kann man niemandem zumuten. Die SPD wird sich allerdings Rüttgers nicht gefallen lassen. Heiß gehandelt wird momentan wohl Laschet, der das meines Erachtens auch ganz gut hinkriegen würde. Allerdings wäre es seltsam für eine Partei, mit einem designierten Kandidaten für den Posten angetreten zu sein und danach einen anderen nach vorne zu stellen. Für den Fall bleibt auch noch die Frage: Was macht man dann mit Rüttgers? Mein Vorschlag wäre ja, ihn irgendwie nach Brüssel wegzuloben. Aber gibt es da momentan Vakanzen?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (11. Mai 2010)

(Real)satire:
Die größten Schnittmengen haben momentan SPD/CDU aber auch die FDP und so wird es wohl auch ausgehen. Personelle Streitigkeiten lassen sich da, hat die Vergangenheit gezeigt, sehr schnell bereinigen.

Ein eindeutiges Zeichen, gleich in vielerlei Hinsicht, wäre demzufolge eine gaaaaanz große Koalition aus *schwarz-rot-gelb*. 

Das hebt erst mal bissl den Nationalfaktor (gerade im Hinblick auf die Fußball-WM), zeigt zugleich die geschlossene Haltung zur Weiterführung der Außen-, Innen-, Sicherheits-, Finanz- und Arbeitsmarktpolitik und setzt noch dazu ein deutliches Zeichen an die Bürger, sich schon mal mit Konserven (auch dies im Kontext zweideutig zu betrachten) einzudecken.

Die einstigen (die Grünen) und die neuen (die Linken) Schmuddelkinder dürfen dann in der hinteren Ecke wieder unter sich spielen. Mit weit unter 20% Anteil im Landtag hätten sie ja auch als Opposition nichts mehr zu melden und daher auch keinen Einfluss auf die Tagespolitik.

Edit:
Was ist denn nun mit den Piraten?? 
1,3% ist ja schon mal ein Achtungserfolg ... aber die prognostizierten 3,5% wurden arg unterschritten. Vielleicht sollte man, wg. der besseren Akzeptanz auch in weiteren (älteren) Bevölkerungsteilen eine Umbenennung und zusätzlich aggresivere Werbestrategien (steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein) erwägen...


----------



## Poulton (11. Mai 2010)

IM NRW - Vorläufiges amtliches Endergebnis 10.05.2010


> Die PIRATEN mit 119.581 Stimmen (1,5 %) und pro NRW mit 106.932 Stimmen (1,4 %) verfehlten deutlich die 5 %-Hürde.


Durchaus ein Achtungserfolg, vorallem für Pro NRW. 

Wobei man nicht vergessen darf: 





> Der Landeswahlausschuss wird *das endgültige amtliche Ergebnis der Landtagswahl 2010 voraussichtlich am Freitag, dem 21. Mai 2010*, in einer öffentlichen Sitzung im Landtagsgebäude in Düsseldorf feststellen.





Aber ganz so rund ist es bei der Wahl auch nicht abgelaufen: Politically Incorrect - Wahlchaos in Köln


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> IM NRW - Vorläufiges amtliches Endergebnis 10.05.2010
> Durchaus ein Achtungserfolg, vorallem für Pro NRW.
> 
> Wobei man nicht vergessen darf:
> ...


 

Nach und Nach werden die Menschen aufwachen....


----------



## herethic (11. Mai 2010)

#####



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=225783&stc=1&d=1273578419


----------



## Shoocky (11. Mai 2010)

[x] _Sonstige 

Ich möchte aber nicht ausbreiten was oder wen ich wähle.

mfg shoocky
_


----------



## Cop (12. Mai 2010)

wer alles die Piraten anwählt, könnt ihr mir mal sagen, was ausser eure Shooter Games und Internet Kramms die zur Regierung beitragen könnten ?


----------



## Nuklon (12. Mai 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> wer alles die Piraten anwählt, könnt ihr mir mal sagen, was ausser eure Shooter Games und Internet Kramms die zur Regierung beitragen könnten ?



 Warte: Die Grünen können nur Bäume pflanzen und die Linken Sozialpauschalen beschließen.   

Grundlegendes Verständnis für das Funktionieren von Netzwerken und moderner Kultur, damit für den größten Teil der heutigen Gesellschaft.
Meistens hervorragendes Bildung (Studium)
Ein Werteverständnis das Wähler nicht nur als Stimmvieh zu Wahlen ansieht, dass Programm nicht an der Wirtschaft (CDU+FDP) sondern an der Gesellschaft ausrichten will. 
Bürger die Ihre Gedanken aus der Gesellschaft bringen, nicht aus Staatskanzleien und Lobbyorganisationen.

Shooter und Internetkrams weißen auf Fundamentale Fehler in der Politik hin, die eher Richtung Machterhalt als Bürgerfreundlichkeit geht.
Der Internetkrams Vorratsdatenspeicherung und Kipo-Sperrgesetz machen dich ja nur Durchsichtig und voll kontrollierbar von staatlicher Seite aus. Ist aber nicht so schlimm, da zusammen mit SWift-abkommen und Reiseeinschränkungen zwecks Terrorismus unsere Mauer gegen alle bösen Einfllüsse von außen steht.
Sprich die Piraten stehen für eine freie Gesellschaft.


----------



## sanQn (14. Mai 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei

@Cop:
Die Partei ist eben noch zu klein um große Themen wie Wirtschaft/Umwelt/Arbeitslosigkeit in die Hand zu nehmen. Wenn die Piraten mehr Stimmen bekommen und sie mehr Plätze in den Landtage/Bundestage bekommen dann werden sie ihre Themen nicht nur auf Urheberrecht/freie Bildung begrenzen sondern werden andere Themen wie Wirtschaft usw erwähnen um die Wähler für sich zu begeistern.
Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine Idee


----------



## Octopoth (14. Mai 2010)

[x] Piratenpartei


----------



## herethic (14. Mai 2010)

In NRW sieht es momentan irgendwie nach Ampel aus.


----------



## Nuklon (15. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> In NRW sieht es momentan irgendwie nach Ampel aus.



Hat die FDP nicht gemeint, sie wollen nicht. In sofern konsequent da sie mit der CDU koalieren wollten. Ist zwar jetzt blöd für NRW, dass die FDP einmal zu ihren Aussagen steht, aber Neuwahlen wären für Schwarz/Geld nicht schlecht.


----------



## herethic (15. Mai 2010)

Nuklon schrieb:


> aber Neuwahlen wären für Schwarz/Geld nicht schlecht.


Neuwahlen wären für die CDU ziemlich schlecht,weil jetzt jeder weiß was die Bevölkerung von ihr hält und die meisten auf den Zug aufspringen würden und die SPD wälen würden.Hätte man nach der Bundestagswahl Neuwahlen abgehalten,hätte die SPD noch schlechter abgeschnitten.


----------



## Nuklon (15. Mai 2010)

Nö, sie setzen die Angsttrumpfkarte und das die SPD/Grün Fraktion zu blöd waren ne Koalition zu bilden.  Aus Sorge um eine stabile Regierung bekommen sie dann schon ihre Stimmen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2010)

Abwarten. Neuwalen brauchen ein paar Wochen Vorlauf und nach der Steuerschätzung kann die FDP quasi alle ihre Lieblingsthemen vergessen, im Laufe der Euro-Krise wird die Bundeskoalition noch weitere unangenehme Situation ertragen müssen und die Atomdebatte lässt sich so langsam aber sicher auch nicht mehr aufschieben. (verlieren AKW-Techniker eigentlich irgendwann die Arbeitsberechtigung, wenn sie zu lange auf stillstehende Technik aufpassen?)

Jedes einzelne dieser Themen kann Schwarz/Gelb zum Verhängniss werden. Die SPD dagegen erholt sich zusehends von ihren HartzIV-Altlasten und der großen Sinnkriese (bzw. die potentiellen SPD-Wähler erinnern sich nur noch schwach daran) und die schwächelende Wirtschaft wird stetig weitere Wähler in die Arme der Linken treiben. Das beste für Schwarz-Gelb dürfte eigentlich Rot-Rot-Grün sein. Man verliert zwar für vier Jahre die Kontrolle, aber die Linke könnte in diesen Jahren entweder viel Schrott produzieren oder viel blockieren und die anderen beiden können sich krisenbedingt auch nicht unbedingt in Szene setzen. -> umso mehr Schwarz/Gelbe Stimmen bei der nächsten Wahl. Zusätzlich könnte eine Linke mit Regierungsbeteiligung zumindest in den alten Bundesländern weitere hohe SPD-Ergebnisse auf absehbare Zeit verhindern.


----------



## herethic (19. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Neuwalen brauchen ein paar Wochen Vorlauf


Ist schon entschieden das es Neuwahlen gibt? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> die Linke könnte in diesen Jahren entweder viel Schrott produzieren


Bei 5%?
  Eine Koaliton in der SPD und Linke sind wird ziemlich schwer 





			
				Hannelore Kraft schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen die Linke (weiter)unter 5% halten



Btw errinert mich die Linke an die KPD zur Weimarer Zeit.Keiner wollte mit denen und die wollten mit keinem.


----------



## Nuklon (19. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Abwarten. Neuwalen brauchen ein paar Wochen Vorlauf und nach der Steuerschätzung kann die FDP quasi alle ihre Lieblingsthemen vergessen, im Laufe der Euro-Krise wird die Bundeskoalition noch weitere unangenehme Situation ertragen müssen und die Atomdebatte lässt sich so langsam aber sicher auch nicht mehr aufschieben. (verlieren AKW-Techniker eigentlich irgendwann die Arbeitsberechtigung, wenn sie zu lange auf stillstehende Technik aufpassen?)
> 
> Jedes einzelne dieser Themen kann Schwarz/Gelb zum Verhängniss werden. Die SPD dagegen erholt sich zusehends von ihren HartzIV-Altlasten und der großen Sinnkriese (bzw. die potentiellen SPD-Wähler erinnern sich nur noch schwach daran) und die schwächelende Wirtschaft wird stetig weitere Wähler in die Arme der Linken treiben. Das beste für Schwarz-Gelb dürfte eigentlich Rot-Rot-Grün sein. Man verliert zwar für vier Jahre die Kontrolle, aber die Linke könnte in diesen Jahren entweder viel Schrott produzieren oder viel blockieren und die anderen beiden können sich krisenbedingt auch nicht unbedingt in Szene setzen. -> umso mehr Schwarz/Gelbe Stimmen bei der nächsten Wahl. Zusätzlich könnte eine Linke mit Regierungsbeteiligung zumindest in den alten Bundesländern weitere hohe SPD-Ergebnisse auf absehbare Zeit verhindern.



Das war dann auch meine Überlegung über das Wochenende hinweg, dass sie sich jetzt Abschmieren lassen und zur nächsten Wahl wiederkommen. 


Das fiel mir nämlich schon zur 2005 zur Bundestagswahl auf, dass die FDP innerhalb der Regierungsperioden viel Mist verzapft, dann aber eine unglaubliche Imagekampagne starten kann, die alles wieder wegwischt und nach der Wahl sofort wieder zerstört wird.

Im Endeffekt wollten sie glaube ich Neuwahlen, können es sich aber grad nicht leisten, darum schicken sie die Linken zu Grün und SPD.

Insbesondere freut mich das für die Grünen, da diese immer so stolz behauptet haben zum linken Spektrum zu gehören. (Schadenfreude)

BTW: Schon jemand mal Volker Beck seinen Blog gelesen?

Ironie on // Wer hat uns verraten? Die Piraten! Wer war mit dabei? Die Linkspartei! // Ironie off

Die Ironiedinger kamen erst später um sich zu retten.


----------



## MomentInTime (20. Mai 2010)

Süß. Die Ironie-Tags hat er aber nachträglich gesetzt. Vermutlich dämmerte im bei dem Feedback, dass dieser Ausspruch ziemlich stumpfsinnig ist und er den Grünen alles andere als einen Gefallen damit tut. Einige Piraten benutzten diesen Link vor der Ironie-Tag-Setzung übrigens als Werbemittel, um potentielle Grüne-Sympathisanten auf die Seite der Piraten zu ziehen ^.^ ... wie sagt man das noch mal in Zeiten von Twitter ? #fail


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ist schon entschieden das es Neuwahlen gibt?



'türlich nicht. Politiker hängen an ihrer Macht.
Aber es ist ein viel geäußerter Vorschlag.



> Bei 5%?
> Eine Koaliton in der SPD und Linke sind wird ziemlich schwer



Eben. Die westliche Linke ist aber allgemein eher für ihren Populismus bekannt, da würde ich nicht mit einer konstruktiven Koalitionsbeteiligung erwarten. Entweder blockieren sie extrem viel, oder sie lassen sich fleißig Honig ums Maul schmieren, Hauptsache man zeigt seinen Wählern, dass gegenüber "denen" nicht klein beigibt.



> Btw errinert mich die Linke an die KPD zur Weimarer Zeit.Keiner wollte mit denen und die wollten mit keinem.



Parteien, die alles anders machen wollen, haben halt wenige Gemeinsamkeiten mit den anderen 




IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Süß. Die Ironie-Tags hat er aber nachträglich gesetzt. Vermutlich dämmerte im bei dem Feedback, dass dieser Ausspruch ziemlich stumpfsinnig ist und er den Grünen alles andere als einen Gefallen damit tut. Einige Piraten benutzten diesen Link vor der Ironie-Tag-Setzung übrigens als Werbemittel, um potentielle Grüne-Sympathisanten auf die Seite der Piraten zu ziehen ^.^ ... wie sagt man das noch mal in Zeiten von Twitter ? #fail



Imho ist es aber auch "fail" seitens der Piratenpartei, wenn sie denken, Politik wäre das gleiche wie Twitter. Politische Gegner durch bewusste Fehldarstellung von Aussagen zu diskreditieren ist einfach nur niveaulos.


----------



## Icejester (21. Mai 2010)

Sieht ganz so aus, wie ich es gesagt habe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...e-community-bundestagswahl-3.html#post1802575

Die SPD hat gestern wohl die Gespräche mit der Linken abgebrochen und wendet sich nun der CDU zu. Steht wenigstens heute im GA.


----------



## MomentInTime (21. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho ist es aber auch "fail" seitens der Piratenpartei, wenn sie denken, Politik wäre das gleiche wie Twitter. Politische Gegner durch bewusste Fehldarstellung von Aussagen zu diskreditieren ist einfach nur niveaulos.



Ich sprach von Verbreitung VOR der Ironie-Tag-Setzung. Von Fehldarstellung
kann also nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2010)

Sorry. Aus unerklärlichen Gründen hatte ich Präsens gelesen, also das Links verbreitet werden, die auf die ursprüngliche Fassung verweisen. 
Fehler.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. Mai 2010)

Ende des Protestpartei-Hypes: Piraten erleiden Schiffbruch - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Piratenpartei FAIL ?!?


----------



## Nuklon (24. Mai 2010)

Warte, der Bundesparteitag war wann? Richtig letztes Wochenende.

Sieht mir nach Lückenbüßer aus. Denn nirgendswo im Netz kann man höhere Klickzahlen erreichen als mit nem Negativartikel über die Piraten...

Das war der erste Bundesparteitag noch dem Mitgliederschwung und die 330 Anträge konnten niemals behandelt werden. 

----------------------------------

Das Lustige an Basisdemokratie ist, dass sie länger dauert. Gibt man allen die Chance Fragen zu stellen, dauert die Wahl des gesamten Vorstandes inklusive Schiedsgericht halt mal 10 Stunden. (ca. 40 Kandidaten macht 15 min pro Mann, inklusive geheimer Wahl per Zettel)
Das positive fand ich, war das keiner ellenlange, pathetische Reden zur Selbstdarstellung halten durfte. 

Für Themen gibt es dann halt jetzt einen 2. Bundesparteitag. Wer nicht versteht das genau das die Piraten ausmacht, nämlich das niemand von oben die Themen vorgibt und jeder reden darf, der wird die Piraten auch immer scheitern sehen.
Wir sind keine Volkspartei, die ala Sigmar Gabriel durch Deutschland tingelt und für ein neues Konzept wirbt, das er entwickelt hat. Nö, bei uns darf jeder Anträge stellen und jeder gute Antrag soll seine Chance, wie auch Diskussion bekommen.

Damit das nicht zur Selbstblockade ausartet wurde dazu das nötige Grundwerkzeug mit Liquid Feedback gelegt. Wenn nicht, probieren wir was anderes. 

Demokratie ändern schafft man nicht mit Duckmäuserdisziplin und Stehen in Reih und Glied. Das Aufeinandertreffen von vielen Engagierten und Interessierten bringt nunmal Aufwand und Diskussion mit sich. Es zeigt für mich ein lebhafte Parteikultur.
Schade das sich dies in den anderen Parteien nicht abspielt.
Insofern Fail für die anderen.

Grüße Nuklon


----------



## padme (24. Mai 2010)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ende des Protestpartei-Hypes: Piraten erleiden Schiffbruch - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik
> 
> Piratenpartei FAIL ?!?



also ich hab sie gewählt, weil mir die alternativen alle nicht zusagten, und ich bin mir im klaren darüber, dass sie wahrscheinlich nicht mit regierungsfähig sind, und als ich an der urne war, da wusste die oma links von mir und der opa rechts von mir, nichtmal wer die piraten sind, und wenn ich mir den spiegel artikel durchlese, dann kommt mir das eher so vor, als ob ein sündenbock gesucht wird, warum man denn die freichheit besass und den grossen parteien 1,5% geklaut hat


----------



## HappyMutant (25. Mai 2010)

Auch über die Grünen hat man damals gelacht, weil sie chaotisch waren, weil sie scheinbar nur ein Thema hatten und sich um die etablierten Muster keine Gedanken machten. Nun ja, alles wiederholt sich.

Die frage ist, ob die etablierten Parteien diese Stimmung aufgreifen und Lösungen anbieten. Nur dann wären die Piraten überflüssig, hätten aber ihr Ziel erreicht. Solange sie aber immer noch weit vor den Regierungsparteien sind und solange  eine FDP ihren liberalen Kern vergisst, ist da noch viel Bedarf. Auch wenn der Spiegel das anders sieht.


----------



## padme (25. Mai 2010)

HappyMutant schrieb:


> [...]Die frage ist, ob die etablierten Parteien diese Stimmung aufgreifen und Lösungen anbieten. Nur dann wären die Piraten überflüssig, hätten aber ihr Ziel erreicht. [...]



..das stimmt natürlich auch wieder, aber irgendwie hat die erfahrung doch gezeigt, dass die parteien einfach nur ein überladenes parteiprogramm haben das macht immer nur den eindruck möglichst jedes thema reingequetscht zu haben..


----------



## Nuklon (25. Mai 2010)

padme schrieb:


> ..das stimmt natürlich auch wieder, aber irgendwie hat die erfahrung doch gezeigt, dass die parteien einfach nur ein überladenes parteiprogramm haben das macht immer nur den eindruck möglichst jedes thema reingequetscht zu haben..


Übrigens kommt da das andere Steckenpferd der Piraten abseits von Bürgerrechten, Bildung und Internetkultur.

Neue Wege der politischen Mitbestimmung und Gestaltung.
Liquid Demokracy (Parteien nach Themengebieten nicht nach festen Blöcken, Stärkung der Entscheidung von Abgeordneten Senkung des Fraktionszwangs usw.)


Anderseits wirft es auch eine interessante Frage auf ob die Piraten andere Themen nur aufnehmen sollten oder auch aktiv unterstützen sollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2010)

HappyMutant schrieb:


> Auch über die Grünen hat man damals gelacht, weil sie chaotisch waren, weil sie scheinbar nur ein Thema hatten und sich um die etablierten Muster keine Gedanken machten. Nun ja, alles wiederholt sich.



Die Grünen hatten von Anfang an eine ganze Reihe von Themen. Abrüstung, Umweltschutz, Anti-Kernkraft, Gleichberechtigung, Integration, Entwicklungshilfe, Einwanderung,... . Zwar alles aus einer Ecke - aber nicht einheitlich. Waren auch vor der Zusammenlegung&Umbennenung ein "Bündniss" diverser Interessengruppen. (was man ja bis heute daran merkt, wenn die eine Hälfte der Grünen was anderes macht, als die andere will und sowieso immer jemand einen Grund findet, warum sie sich gerade "verraten")
Zudem waren die Themen z.T. nochmal ein gutes Stück bedeutender, als Datenschutz (Rüstung, Umwelt und Kernenergie z.B. Vertreter der "leben oder sterben" Kategorie, zumindest in Augen der Unterstützer)


Problematischer sehe ich bei den Piraten -wie auch andere hier- die fehlende Regierungskompetenz in dem einen Thema, dass sie vertreten. Ich z.B. wähle die Grünen auch nur wegen dem Umweltaspekt und ich wäre sogar froh, wenn die das Parteiprogramm um eine Reihe sozialer Aspekte erleichtern. Aber von den Piraten kamen bislang eben nur grobe Zielvorstellungen - keine konkreten Umsetzungsvorschläge, Gesetzesentwürfe oder auch nur ein durchdachter Vorschlag, der auch zu potentiellen Konflikten mit anderen Interessen/Regelungen eine Aussage macht. Selbst wenn einem das eine Thema mit Abstand am wichtigsten ist, will man wenigsten sicher sein, dass es vertreten werden kann.


----------



## herethic (25. Mai 2010)

Ich frag mich nur ob die Grünen zurechtkommen wenn sie nicht in der Opposition sind bzw. nicht in Ansehen verlieren...

btw ist ein Rechschreibfehler in der Umfrage [url=http://sportforen.de/images/smilies/belehr.gif]Smiley[/URL]


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2010)

Die meisten (kleinen) Parteien verlieren an Ansehen, wenn sie an der Regierung sind. Liegt einfach daran, dass sie dann von allen beachtet werden und nicht nur von den 10-20%, die sich speziell für diese Partei interessieren.

Da sind sogar zwei Rechtschreibfehler 
(und einer davon müsste seit Monaten da sein, da ich eigentlich immer copy&paste nutze)


----------



## HappyMutant (26. Mai 2010)

Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass die Piratenpartei eigentlich bisher gar keine Regierungsbeteiligung anstrebt. Sondern eben viel mehr eine Bewegung ist, die bisher in anderen Parteien nicht vertreten war oder ist. Zugegeben, mein Vergleich mit den Grünen war recht optimistisch, den Piraten fehlt da noch Profil und auch Ziele. Es wird sich zeigen, ob es mehr als zum Protest reicht. 

Aber die auf Anhieb erreichten Stimmen zeigen ja auf, dass es ein Bedürfnis gibt, was derzeit nur die Piraten als Themen anbieten. Petitionen hin oder her, dauerhafte Bürgerbeteiligung ist eben nur in Form einer Partei realistisch. Vielleicht fehlt es da noch an einer vernünftigen Führung, vielleicht ist auch die Basis nicht homogen genug. Aber ich denke schon, dass sie so oder so ein Mittel ist, dieses Anliegen zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Letzendlich belibt auch festzuhalten, dass es junge Wähler an die Wahlurnen bringt. 

Das Parteien bei Regierungsbeteiligung in der Regel verlieren ist richtig, in letzter Zeit stimmt das aber auch für alle Beteiligten, der große kann nicht immer von kleineren Partner profitieren. Was erstaunlich ist, denn die Grünen haben sicherlich mehr aufgegeben unter Schröder und dennoch nicht massiv verloren, obwohl man die Fundis ja eigentlich komplett enttäuscht hat. Und dazu kommt, dass man mittlerweiel mit der CDU auch problemlos koaliert. 

Und die Wählerbasis dankt es ihnen damit, dass sie in Berlin in den Umfragen derzeit vor der CDU liegen und knapp hinter der SPD. Mir scheint es so, als ob den Grünen Kompromisse nicht nur nicht übel genommen werden, sondern eher begrüßt werden. Am Ende ist wirklich der Hang zur Kuschelpartei (auch Merkel verfolgt das Konzept) vielleicht das Geheimnis, während man die FDP ja nun gnadenlos abstraft (zu recht allerdings).


----------



## Nuklon (27. Mai 2010)

HappyMutant schrieb:


> Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass die Piratenpartei eigentlich bisher gar keine Regierungsbeteiligung anstrebt. Sondern eben viel mehr eine Bewegung ist, die bisher in anderen Parteien nicht vertreten war oder ist. Zugegeben, mein Vergleich mit den Grünen war recht optimistisch, den Piraten fehlt da noch Profil und auch Ziele. Es wird sich zeigen, ob es mehr als zum Protest reicht.
> 
> Aber die auf Anhieb erreichten Stimmen zeigen ja auf, dass es ein Bedürfnis gibt, was derzeit nur die Piraten als Themen anbieten. Petitionen hin oder her, dauerhafte Bürgerbeteiligung ist eben nur in Form einer Partei realistisch. Vielleicht fehlt es da noch an einer vernünftigen Führung, vielleicht ist auch die Basis nicht homogen genug. Aber ich denke schon, dass sie so oder so ein Mittel ist, dieses Anliegen zum Ausdruck zu bringen. Letzendlich belibt auch festzuhalten, dass es junge Wähler an die Wahlurnen bringt.
> 
> ...


Die Fähigkeit Kompromisse zu schließen, die der Gesellschaft nutzen und nicht vorwiegend der eigenen Wählerbasis. 
Da die Grünen hier nicht besonders auffallen, machen sie es höchstwahrscheinlich gut.
Wenn die FDP Kompromisse schließt, sieht das anders aus.
Die Financial Times Deutschland hatte nicht umsonst ihre Wahlempfehlung zu den Grünen gelegt und nicht zur FDP.


----------



## HappyMutant (28. Mai 2010)

Liegt halt auch am FDP-Personal, was Dinge gefordert hat, die unerfüllbar waren und die zwangsläufig scheitern musten oder in Klientel-Politik enden. Mit der aktuellen FDP-Riege ist halt kein Staat zu machen. Klar, dass die Grünen natürlich insbesondere den sozial-liberalen Teil dann auch eher eine Heimat bieten. 

Ich denke aber schon, dass sie sich durch ihre weitgehenden Kompromisse nur eine breitere Wählerbasis geschaffen haben (zu Lasten der Fundi-Fraktion). Das ist zwar letztendlich auch eien Art gesamtgesellschaftlicher Erfolg, aber ich denke schon, dass man eher auf die Wählerbasis schaut. Nur ist die inzwischen ziemlich breit. 

Ist letztendlich Jacke wie Hose, am Ende werden sie für viele wählbar und müssen nicht mehr 5 Mark fürs Benzin erklären, auch wenn die Idee dahinter am Ende ja doch zur Umsetzung kommt. Man drückt sich heute viel eher um vermeintlich unpopuläre Dinge.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2010)

Also schlimmer kann es durch die Piraten auch nicht werden... 
Ich hoffe einfach das sie ein bisschen frischen Wind in unsere Politik bringen...

Aber ich persönlich bin ja immer noch Anhänger des folgenden Spruchs:

Demokratie ist, wenn du dir aussuchen kannst wer dich verarscht!  


Von der Piraten erhoff ich mir, das sie uns nicht verarschen. Vielleicht muss Deutschland ihnen einen Chance geben uns das zu beweisen. Schlimmer kanns ja schon fast nicht mehr werden.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Juni 2010)

Der Monat Juni ist angebrochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Juni 2010)

Und wieso machst du dann keinen Thread auf? 

Immer muss ich...


----------

